# Zugriff auf lokal gespeicherte mySQL Datenbank



## LukeXX (24. Feb 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ihr könnt mir sicher helfen. Ich schreibe eine GUI in Java und lasse dort sehr viel Daten anzeigen, die ich von einer mySQL Datenbank bekomme. Das funktioniert auch alles wunderbar.

Meine Frage:
Ich kann ja die sql Datenbank lokal irgendwo am PC abspeichern. Kann ich mich zu einer lokal abgespeicherten Datenbank verbinden. Wenn ja wie?
Wenn nein, gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit?

Danke!

LG


----------



## JavaMeister (24. Feb 2014)

Ja das geht.

Bei google gibt es zu java mysql nur Ungefähr 78.700.000 Ergebnisse (0,17 Sekunden)  Ergebnisse.


----------



## LukeXX (25. Feb 2014)

Ich finde nur leider nichts wie ich mich zu einer lokal abgespeicherten Datenbank verbinden kann.

Also wenns wer weiß bitte schreiben.


----------



## JavaMeister (26. Feb 2014)

Eine MySQL ist immer über tcp zu erreichen. 

Wie gesagt einfach mal googlen. Hier wird dir keiner für so ein Problem eine Lösung Bieten.


----------

